# Italian citizenship by descent. Please help.



## Honeychurch84

Hello, 

I'm an Australian citizen but born in Indonesia. My father's side of the family are Italian. Both my grandad & grandma are Italian and hold Italian passports but my aunts & dad hold only British ones. Despite this my grandad registered all of his children (my aunts & dad) in his home town in case the wish to live in Italy or become Italian citizens one day. 

Please note that I don't have a birth certificate..its lost and being born in Indonesia makes it harder to acquire another copy. There are no birth registry offices in Indonesia but the hospital usually issues documents related to birth. I doubt that I could get a copy. 

Could anyone if it's not too trouble verify the appropriate process of acquring Italian nationality by descent given the information above and the fact that I have no birth certificate? Next week I'll contact the Italian embassy or their consulate here for more info but until then I hope someone here can help me with my query. 

Thanks.


----------



## Joppa

Honeychurch84 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm an Australian citizen but born in Indonesia. My father's side of the family are Italian. Both my grandad & grandma are Italian and hold Italian passports but my aunts & dad hold only British ones. Despite this my grandad registered all of his children (my aunts & dad) in his home town in case the wish to live in Italy or become Italian citizens one day.
> 
> Please note that I don't have a birth certificate..its lost and being born in Indonesia makes it harder to acquire another copy. There are no birth registry offices in Indonesia but the hospital usually issues documents related to birth. I doubt that I could get a copy.
> 
> Could anyone if it's not too trouble verify the appropriate process of acquring Italian nationality by descent given the information above and the fact that I have no birth certificate? Next week I'll contact the Italian embassy or their consulate here for more info but until then I hope someone here can help me with my query.


Do contact the Italian consulate covering your State of residence in Australia, as requirements often vary from one consulate to another. I can see two potential difficulties in your situation (including information you've given in British Expat forum). Lack of documentation (birth certificate) is a serious omission. Some consulates may accept official letter/statement from a diplomatic post about the circumstances of your birth and parentage, but your particular consulate may not.
Italian Embassy in Canberra says:

_birth certificate from country of origin with all pertinent data; in the case of documented impossibility, statement issued by the diplomatic or consular authorities of the country of origin, duly translated and witnessed, indicating name, surname, date and place of birth as well as names of applicant’s father and mother; _

Also in order to acquire nationality your parents usually need to be married to each other at the time of your birth, or at least subsequently. I don't think Italy accepts de facto relationship when it comes to transmission of citizenship from a father. I presume your paternal grandparents are married to each other.

Hope your consulate can shed light on your personal situation.


----------

